# SAT24 Updated



## Knyght (8 Jan 2011 às 11:15)

Bons Dias,

Mais uma novidade nesta semana o Site SAT24.com está renovado com um delay de quase realtime e imagens de maior resolução!

Vale a vista de olhos a um grande site > Renovado


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Jan 2011 às 11:19)

À 1ª vista parece mais prático e intuitivo!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Jan 2011 às 11:20)

Sim, desde ontem que assim está.
Mas as imagens em Infra-Vermelho embora maiores paracem-me que têm uma menor qualidade, pelos menos a da PI, Portugal e Espanha.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (8 Jan 2011 às 11:24)

Acho que esta mais apelativo à vista 
Mas nao desgosto


----------

